# Johnspensandmore evacuated due to Bastrop TX fire



## MesquiteMan (Sep 6, 2011)

I just got off the phone with John (johnspensandmore) the scorpion blank  fellow.  He lives in Bastrop, TX and had to evacuate due to the massive  fire.  They are not sure if his house is still standing or not.  He and his  family could sure use your thoughts and or prayers as they deal with this disaster.

Folks, this fire a a real monster.  The Bastrop Complex fire alone is  over 30k acres with right at 600 homes lost so far and not anywhere near  contained.  There were also 2 deaths announced today.  The news sources  are calling this the worst disaster in Texas history.  Not sure how  they judge that but it is a real serious disaster nonetheless.

I have offered my assistance to John and his family and have opened my  doors for a place for them to stay if need be.  I will be calling the  Red Cross tomorrow to volunteer to help in any way possible.  If you  have it in you, the Red Cross could sure use your support I am sure.

I will try to keep everyone posted on the latest with John and his family as I hear more.


----------



## el_d (Sep 6, 2011)

He is in our prayers along with so many other family and friends.

This is a massive fire and I hope it gets under control soon....


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 6, 2011)

odd timing, was just wondering if we had folks in danger.

thoughts and prayers to everyone in the path.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, like Jon I too was wondering if some of our texas friends have escaped the flames.  So sorry to hear about John, thanks for the update Curtis please pass my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 6, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with John and his family.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 6, 2011)

Prayers going out to Jon and everyone else in TX. After reading this I told my wife and that she should call her mother who lives in Mt. Enterprise, TX to check on her. Turns out they are preparing for evac right now incase they are told they need to leave. They said it's pretty close to them....so tons of prayers going to TX!


----------



## LEAP (Sep 6, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers to everyone in the area.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

Prayers sent to all in the area.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know how it can be worse than Galviston, other than burning to death would be the worst way to go. They probably judge by how much financial damage is done and don't take inflation into account.

A fire is a terrible thing, but there's lots of warning so you can pack valuables and leave. Hopefully it will be contained soon but I see no rain in your near future! Good luck keep safe


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thought and prayers are with all you Texans. 

Even if a fire this big is far,far away, you may still get some very dangerous air!

I read that it had already burned more acreage that the whole state of Conneticut!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Curtis. He and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2011)

There's some pics at texas-fire.com , good lord that's a tall fire and there's a car going the wrong way in my opinion!


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 7, 2011)

Seriously? Unbelievable....And, by the way, it's Galveston - with an "e"





workinforwood said:


> I don't know how it can be worse than Galviston, other than burning to death would be the worst way to go. They probably judge by how much financial damage is done and don't take inflation into account.
> 
> A fire is a terrible thing, but there's lots of warning so you can pack valuables and leave. Hopefully it will be contained soon but I see no rain in your near future! Good luck keep safe


----------



## bitshird (Sep 7, 2011)

My Prayers and hope go out to all of the folks in Texas. I just saw some news footage from a live feed, My God it looks terrible.


----------



## Akula (Sep 7, 2011)

It's bad here.  Seems we have been fighting large fires all summer.

Here is a video of planes getting water out of lake travis to fight the fires
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okhcnDY9C0E&feature=player_embedded

Still looking for people that can move large animals to protected areas.
If you are close and can help, the Texas Storm Chasers have setup a facebook page with current info
http://www.facebook.com/TxStormChasers

We were having firefighters drive from all over to help and yesterday the Feds finally showed up took over and turned them away.  I can understand the control issues and from what I heard first hand the Feds had a real bad attitude towards to volunteers that drove all night and some from out of state to help.  Washington red tape.  Like I said, I can understand the need for control and a plan but get over it and put these people to work helping.


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 7, 2011)

all in the line of the fire will be in my thoughts hope all to stay safe stuff can be replaced


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry John..I'm not Texan, so I'm less familiar with the spelling but otherwise hech yea I'm serious. Not to downplay the seriousness of these fires but Ike killed 8000 Texans, possibly 12000! Destroyed 3600 buildings. Total infastructure destroyed. Untold ships lost. You can't put a value on those lives but the rest surely dwarfs this fire.


----------



## Akula (Sep 7, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Sorry John..I'm not Texan, so I'm less familiar with the spelling but otherwise hech yea I'm serious. Not to downplay the seriousness of these fires but Ike killed 8000 Texans, possibly 12000! Destroyed 3600 buildings. Total infastructure destroyed. Untold ships lost. You can't put a value on those lives but the rest surely dwarfs this fire.



Ike only killed around 195 people.  I had several large boats in my yard after the hurricane.  All the roads had boats on them.  We used bulldozers to push them off into piles and it took about a month to remove them all.  Your thinking the 1900 storm that hit Galveston


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> I just got off the phone with John (johnspensandmore) the scorpion blank  fellow.  He lives in Bastrop, TX and had to evacuate due to the massive  fire.  They are not sure if his house is still standing or not.  He and his  family could sure use your thoughts and or prayers as they deal with this disaster.
> 
> Folks, this fire a a real monster.  The Bastrop Complex fire alone is  over 30k acres with right at 600 homes lost so far and not anywhere near  contained.  There were also 2 deaths announced today.  The news sources  are calling this the worst disaster in Texas history.  Not sure how  they judge that but it is a real serious disaster nonetheless.
> 
> ...



My son also lives in Bastrop... on the north west side I think... I haven't spoken with him today, but yesterday we had a conversation with his wife... they are still okay... limited power and internet, no TV, but otherwise no danger yet... She did say they're watching for hot spots and have the garden hose out pretty regularly... night before last they were under an evac order, but evidently didn't have to go out.... 

Sure wish Lee had hit the Gulf coast a little further west... We got a pretty good rain Monday from Lee and it's still overcast and cloudy with some sprinkles today... and I understand it's moving up the east coast to New England.... Texas could sure have used that water more than NE.


----------



## penhead (Sep 7, 2011)

Good grief...watching the national news, that fire is humongous and looks hungry...
always heard you Texans have to do everything BIGGER...but you really should pick something a little less dangerous..!!

Our thoughts and prayers for everyone in harms way..!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Sep 7, 2011)

Prayers Sent. If he needs anything, please let me know.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes I was thinking storm 1900.

Hey if John needs place to stay he can use my basement too. Its complete with two bedrooms no rent! I have lots of man toys too. Its a good drive to get here but managable. Kids, wife, no problem seriously. Do bring a jacket its nippy outside!


----------



## jnelson (Sep 7, 2011)

I found the following video this morning of the fire in Texas.  It is unbelievable how fast this moves:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2df_1315344715


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 7, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with John (johnspensandmore) the scorpion blank  fellow.  He lives in Bastrop, TX and had to evacuate due to the massive  fire.  They are not sure if his house is still standing or not.  He and his  family could sure use your thoughts and or prayers as they deal with this disaster.
> ...



Chuck,

If they need a place to stay in the event they have to evacuate, our lakehouse in New Braunfels is sitting empty and they are more than welcome.  Just let me know.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never been in a position where evacuation has even been talked about.  Not sure how I would handle a situation such as that.  Prayers for all.

Phil


----------



## bmac (Sep 7, 2011)

*Wildfires*

My thoughts and prayers to everyone in Texas who are dealing with the wildfires. I don't wish bad weather on anybody, but I was hoping that some of the rain we got in Louisiana could have gone toward Texas. They need it so bad. When we were in Waco for SWAT, it was so dry and everything was brown.

Curtis, are any of the fires near your area? 

Bobby (bmac)
Louisiana


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope, nothing close to me, at least at the moment.  Things are so dry, however, that all it will take is a small spark.  I use metal closet rods in the homes that I build and have to cut them on site to the required length.  On the house I am finishing right now, I need to cut the closet rods but have been very reluctant to do so due to the possibility of an errant spark causing another major fire.  

Our drought is beyond bad, it is catastrophic.  Deer are dying from starvation.  Had a momma with twins this year that comes around the house regularly.  She now only has one fawn and she herself looks terrible.  All skin and bones.  You can see her ribs and hip bones she is so frail.  I put out a trough hooked to a water hose for them but they still don't have anything to eat.  I have hundreds of dead or dying Live Oak trees that have been through their share of droughts.  Some that are 24" in diameter that have died.  I would guess that on my 15 acres, nearly 1/2 of the trees are dead and my property is heavily wooded.  Heck, even the cactus is dying!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 8, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...



Curtis,
Thanks for the offer... but last we heard from him, they're in pretty good shape in their subdivision... plus if they do have to evacuate, his best friend from the army is in Austin... one of Austin's finest...


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 8, 2011)

One of our good friends has lost there house in Bastrop. We also believe the rest of there family that lives on the same block as them has lost there homes as well. Im not sure how many total, but i think there family got hit pretty hard. So far they are estimating 1300 homes lost just in the Bastrop County Complex Fire alone. Thats not counting the countless other fires in other communities around here that happened at the same time that destroyed homes. That fire is still only 30% contained. Pretty devastating to a whole community.


----------

